# Pot Box Question



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

EV59RAG said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have an Alltrax AXE 7245. There is a label that says "0-5k ohm"
> 
> ...


V59RAG,

As far as I know a Curtis PB 6 is a 0 to 5k pot box. What you describe in your test shows yours to be a 0 to 5k pot box if the extreme right on your analog meter is 0.

Go to Harbor Freight and get a cheap digital Volt Ohm Meter (VOM) you can find them as cheap as 4.99 on sale and around $6.00 normal price.

The Alltrax 7245 controller can be set to work with many different types of throttle controllers. It will self test to tell you if you have the right one hooked up.

I suggest you go the the Allltrax web site and read and download all of their customer support documentation. Most importantly download their wiring diagrams.

*LASTLY ! ! ! !*

*Keep that analog meter away from electronic devices. You can do serious damage to some components with analog meters.*

Good luck,


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> V59RAG,
> 
> *LASTLY ! ! ! !*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice, I do have HF digital meter and several of them for my battery monitor.

Can you elaborate more why analog will ruin the electronic device?

Thank you

C


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

EV59RAG said:


> Can you elaborate more why analog will ruin the electronic device?


You can't ruin a pot box with an analogue meter, however modern electronics is rather delicate so the current in an analogue meter could zap sensitive components. That said, if you can destroy a controller or similar electronics by measuring on external connections with an analogue meter I'd say the fault is not the meter...


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

Qer said:


> You can't ruin a pot box with an analogue meter, however modern electronics is rather delicate so the current in an analogue meter could zap sensitive components. That said, if you can destroy a controller or similar electronics by measuring on external connections with an analogue meter I'd say the fault is not the meter...


thanks Qer


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

EV59RAG said:


> .
> 
> Can you elaborate more why analog will ruin the electronic device?
> 
> ...


QER,

Thanks for the quick return answer for EV59RAG, I got tied up and couldn't get back to him,

EV59RAG

QER is correct in that the old meters used/allowed higher voltages/currents (very low resistance meters) which will damage SOME moderen electronic components.

He is also correct in that you should not be able to damage a pot box and/or controller checking the external connections with analog meters. But I'll bet he or his partner doesn't use an analog meter on the computer control circuits inside their controller.

Best bet is to NOT use them around modern electronics. 

Of course this is just my opinion, but to be safe I threw away all of my analog meters a long time ago on the recommendation of some pretty smart people. 

I try to err on the side of caution.

Be well


----------

